# Kernel options



## dennylin93 (Mar 22, 2009)

I need to recompile my kernel, and I'm confused with a few options. Right now I'm using 7.1-RELEASE.

I'd like to know what these options are for (dont' really understand the man pages):
options STACK
options ADAPTIVE_GIANT
options STOP_NMI

Don't think they appeared in the 7.0 kernel configuration file.

I'm also wondering if NTFS support will be loaded like the MSDOSFS one as described in the handbook:
Unless you plan to mount a DOS formatted hard drive partition at boot time, you can safely comment this out. It will be automatically loaded the first time you mount a DOS partition.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 22, 2009)

Check these for documentation on them:
/usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES


----------



## Djn (Mar 22, 2009)

As I've understood it, NTFS support will indeed work like that. Check /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------

